# Well, well, well.............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought that I'd never be able to log in on this site ever again. I was doing just fine so many months ago, when we were forced to change passwords. 

Then for whatever reason, I was locked out. I tried numerous times to enter a new password, but every time I tried, I was denied access. I had pretty much just given up and was ready to move onto a new forum. In fact, that's what I had decided to do. 

Anyways, I thought I'd give it the ole college try and attempt it once again. I guess the planets were in alignment, or maybe I had some excess karma lying around. Anyways, obviously, I got back in. 

I'm now going to try and request a password that isn't a jumble of letters, numbers and symbols. 

So.....if you all don't ever hear from me again, you'll know it didn't work. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you'd like, you could use my password.
It's _______________!
:yawinkle:


By the way...
According to your picture, you seem to have aged a lot, since I last saw you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Caring for my father took a toll on me. Others have told me that it's very apparent.

But, I'm back home now, getting settled back in, relaxing a bit here & there, and hope to recover within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you'd like, you could use my password.
> It's _______________!
> :yawinkle:
> 
> ...


And certainly not for the better.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same issue, but it only took about 3 days for the Internet gods to allow me the privilege. I see someone also hacked your avatar, paratrooper. No one could be that fugly. Ooops, wait.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Scorpion8 said:


> I had the same issue, but it only took about 3 days for the Internet gods to allow me the privilege. I see someone also hacked your avatar, paratrooper. No one could be that fugly. Ooops, wait.....


Soft lighting helps a lot. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Agree on the password issue.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Even now, now that I think I have my password issue(s) resolved, and even though I clicked on the "remember me" box, I still have to enter my user name and password each and every time I want to get back on the forum. 

It's not that I'm lazy, it's just that there is now more opportunity for the site to refuse me access when I have to log on each and every time. :smt076


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Copy and paste Speaking of paste you are looking kind of pastey in your new pic, I hope your not trying to tell us something. Transgender okay we can deal with that but a progressive no way lol


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Even now, now that I think I have my password issue(s) resolved, and even though I clicked on the "remember me" box, I still have to enter my user name and password each and every time I want to get back on the forum.
> 
> It's not that I'm lazy, it's just that there is now more opportunity for the site to refuse me access when I have to log on each and every time. :smt076


Try clicking on the remember me option first before you do anything to log in to see if that does the trick.

Boy, since you been away you look like you've taken an incredible turn for the worse by the looks of your picture. Down right scary:smt107


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Try clicking on the remember me option first before you do anything to log in to see if that does the trick.
> 
> Boy, since you been away you look like you've taken an incredible turn for the worse by the looks of your picture. Down right scary:smt107


I'll try clicking on the "remember me" box as you suggested.

And remember, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Nothing was ever mentioned about absence making one look better...............:watching:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you feel the urge to do things left handed, or underhanded perhaps?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Golly...
I never realized just how good you look, almost naked.

Looking like that, I'll just have to vote for you in November...

The sex-change operation seems to have done you a world of good.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear ya concerning the asinine password change "to protect" us............


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Golly...
> I never realized just how good you look, almost naked.
> 
> Looking like that, I'll just have to vote for you in November...
> ...


I'm glad that I decided to wait until after my military and LE service to have it done. Having all that behind me, I can now concentrate on being the real me. :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You look soooooo familiar, have we met before????


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Paratrooper

the forum admins heard you were going to include this disgusting pic of hitlery and thus you were banned..hee hee hee


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I put her in my avatar just to remind all who *NOT* to vote for.

And, I'm not implying the other candidate is any better........he's just not quite as bad. :watching:


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I put her in my avatar just to remind all who *NOT* to vote for.
> 
> And, I'm not implying the other candidate is any better........he's just not quite as bad. :watching:


From your picture I don't think I can believe a word you say! ;-)

Please get a reversal operation, my eyes hurt, there is a crack in my glasses, and I got a headache. I have only been on the forum for about 10 minutes, I have to leave now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> From your picture I don't think I can believe a word you say! ;-)
> 
> Please get a reversal operation, my eyes hurt, there is a crack in my glasses, and I got a headache. I have only been on the forum for about 10 minutes, I have to leave now.


Pain is just weakness leaving the body. It will make you stronger in the long run.

That is of course, as long as it doesn't kill you in the process.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......I've received quite a few comments in regards to my new (but temporary) avatar.

I'm sure that at one time or another, the vast majority of you all have wondered what lurks beneath all those pant-suits that HRC wears. Well, now you know.

I'm telling you guys..........the woman is *smokin HOT*! :smt033


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sure you're not the one smokin'.........?

Remember, Fed Court just ruled medical weed can keep you from purchasing firearms.

Wasn't there a quote from A Lincoln: _"Don't believe everything you hear and see on the internet."_


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CW said:


> Wasn't there a quote from A Lincoln: _"Don't believe everything you hear and see on the internet."_


Actually it was said by Ben Franklin don't ya know..........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Sure you're not the one smokin'.........?
> 
> Remember, Fed Court just ruled medical weed can keep you from purchasing firearms.
> 
> Wasn't there a quote from A Lincoln: _"Don't believe everything you hear and see on the internet."_


And here all this time, I thought that it was Chris Rock.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Man oh man.......this crap is getting really old.......really fast.

I'm *STILL* having log-in issues. One browser (Internet Explorer) will allow me to log-in just fine, while others (Fire Fox) will not, even if I manually type in my info.

I've tried everything I know of, to help the log-in issue. I've done what others have suggested. I'm retired, and according to federal law, I shouldn't have to put up with this bullshit. :smt076


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Man oh man.......this crap is getting really old.......really fast.
> 
> I'm *STILL* having log-in issues. One browser (Internet Explorer) will allow me to log-in just fine, while others (Fire Fox) will not, even if I manually type in my info.
> 
> I've tried everything I know of, to help the log-in issue. I've done what others have suggested. I'm retired, and according to federal law, I shouldn't have to put up with this bullshit. :smt076


You have the new owners of this forum to thank..... They know what is best for us....... NOT!!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> You have the new owners of this forum to thank..... They know what is best for us....... NOT!!!!


I did receive an e-mail message from this site. It was cautioning me that someone had attempted five times to log-in or hack my account.

Ummm......that was me. :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I thought that I'd never be able to log in on this site ever again. I was doing just fine so many months ago, when we were forced to change passwords.
> 
> Then for whatever reason, I was locked out. I tried numerous times to enter a new password, but every time I tried, I was denied access. I had pretty much just given up and was ready to move onto a new forum. In fact, that's what I had decided to do.
> 
> ...


They added 20 push-ups and 10 sit-ups before logging in.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> They added 20 push-ups and 10 sit-ups before logging in.
> 
> View attachment 3793


Just a few years ago, that wouldn't have been an issue.

But.....I ain't gettin any younger ya know..............:watching:

BTW.......thanks for the avatar. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your previous avatar also presaged death from above.
Further, like ISIS, my irrepressible urge was to behead her.

...or put a bag over her head.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your previous avatar also presaged death from above.
> Further, like ISIS, my irrepressible urge was to behead her.
> 
> ...or put a bag over her head.


Here ya go Steve






​


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your previous avatar also presaged death from above.
> Further, like ISIS, my irrepressible urge was to behead her.
> 
> ...or put a bag over her head.


You simply cannot have too many airborne _*Death From Above*_ avatars.

At least I can't. :smt1099


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Paratrooper Thanks for changing your avatar! My head aches are gone, my glasses magically fixed.

WRITE YOUR PASSWORD DOWN.

That's what all the retired people do.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

...or put a bag over her head. 
she is a 2 bagger 1 to cover her and 1 to cover your own eyes in case hers fall off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


>


That's what the German soldiers called the US paratroopers during WWII.


----------

